# Kühler-Beratung



## CaptainJonas2002 (7. Mai 2016)

*Kühler-Beratung*

Jo ich wollte mir ein PC kaufen und habe mir schon folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:


TEILPREIS in CHFLink Intel i7 6700K*349.00* Link Silent Base 800*127.05*Link *Gigabyte* GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 - Motherboard - ATX - LGA1151 Socket - Z170*206.25*Link KINGSTON HyperX FURY Black, 16GB (HX421C14FB2K2/16)*63.85*Link *SANDISK SSD Plus, 480GB (SDSSDA-480G)**127.00*Link Kühler?? be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11, 750W (BN252)*190.35*Link *Samsung* Super-WriteMaster*18.90*Abholung bei Fust 

 

Gtx 1080etwa 800 CHF*SEAGATE Desktop HD*

*D*
 
*EIZO Foris FS2434-Swiss Garantie, Schwarz (21541)*


Windows 10


-*74.25*




*347.00*





*100.6*

*2404.25(ohne Kühler)*link



link





link

-

Jetzt habe ich 2 Fragen:
1. Hab ich irgenetwas übersehen? Ist das erste Mal das ich sowas mache
2. Welchen Cpu-Kühler soll ich nehmen? Am liebsten wäre mir ein Wasserkühler aber auch ein Luftkühler wäre mir Recht.

Der Pc ist zum spielen gedacht. Ich sollte ihn nicht sofort wieder aufrüsten müssen. Alternativ steht auch die gtx 1070 zur Verfügung, aus welchen Gründen auch immer die 1080 nicht geeignet ist.

Danke schon im voraus für das helfen

Jonas


----------



## Enisra (7. Mai 2016)

Luftkühler sind vollkommend ausreichend, vorallem die sind die Kompakt WaKüs nur Teurer als Luft, aber irgendwelche Vorteile haben die nicht für den normalen Rechner
im Moment sind die Splittowerkühler das neueste Highlight


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2016)

Also, ich kenn die Preise in der Schweiz zwar nicht, aber so in etwa scheint es in CHF ähnlich wie in Euro zu sein:

- das Mainboard ist selbst für Übertakter schon eher teuer - ich weiß nicht, ob du da nicht mit einem Modell für 50-60 CHF weniger nicht ebenso gut klarkommst. 
- das Netzteil ist VIEL viel viel VIEL zu viel - da reicht ein 500-550W-BeQuiet der 8er-Serie oder so MEHR als aus. Außer es stellt sich raus, dass die GTX 1080 saumäßig viel Strom zieht. Ich würde mit der Karte eh warten, es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass die für ihren Preis auch eine Leistung bringt, die sie zu einer besseren Karte macht als eine aus der 900er-Generation.
- das Gehäuse ist auch schon ziemlich hochpreisig. Es gibt viele für 50-70 Euro, die auch für einen leisen Übertakter-PC mehr als gut genug sind.


Zum Kühler: ein Dark Rock Advanced C1 wäre zB ganz gut, oder ein Scythe Mugen 4, oder ein Noctua NH-U12S. Also, alle zum Übertakten natürlich - das hast du doch vor, oder?


----------



## CaptainJonas2002 (7. Mai 2016)

Erstmal ein grosses Danke an beide für die schnelle Antwort



Enisra schrieb:


> Luftkühler  sind vollkommend ausreichend, vorallem die sind die Kompakt WaKüs nur  Teurer als Luft, aber irgendwelche Vorteile haben die nicht für den  normalen Rechner
> im Moment sind die Splittowerkühler das neueste Highlight


Kannst du mir einen Link schicken, bei Google finde ich nichts 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich kenn die Preise in der Schweiz zwar  nicht, aber so in etwa scheint es in CHF ähnlich wie in Euro zu sein:
> 
> - das Mainboard ist selbst für Übertakter schon eher teuer - ich weiß  nicht, ob du da nicht mit einem Modell für 50-60 CHF weniger nicht  ebenso gut klarkommst.
> - das Netzteil ist VIEL viel viel VIEL zu viel - da reicht ein  500-550W-BeQuiet der 8er-Serie oder so MEHR als aus. Außer es stellt  sich raus, dass die GTX 1080 saumäßig viel Strom zieht. Ich würde mit  der Karte eh warten, es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass die für ihren Preis  auch eine Leistung bringt, die sie zu einer besseren Karte macht als  eine aus der 900er-Generation.
> ...


-Hast du mir einen konkreten Vorschlag? Ich bin nicht so gut in sowas.
-Okey die Gtx 1080 war eher ein Platzhalter. Würde denn eine Gtx 980 reichen oder sollte es eher eine Gtx 980 ti sein.
-Das Gehäuse soll bleiben, es gefällt mir einfach so gut.
-Danke für die Vorschläge ich warte mal was der Obere so sagt. Und ja ich werde später mal übertakten.

Nochmal danke für die Antworten


----------



## Enisra (7. Mai 2016)

https://www.caseking.de/alpenfoehn-olymp-cpu-kuehler-2x140mm-cpaf-034.html

so einer z.B.
Es muss nicht der sein, es lohnt sich auch die anderen anzuschauen


----------



## CaptainJonas2002 (7. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> https://www.caseking.de/alpenfoehn-olymp-cpu-kuehler-2x140mm-cpaf-034.html
> 
> so einer z.B.
> Es muss nicht der sein, es lohnt sich auch die anderen anzuschauen



Erstamls noch Mals ein grossen Danke für deine Beratung.
Es wäre cool wen du evtl. ein leiseren für mich (sonst auch nicht schlimm .)


----------



## Alisis1990 (8. Mai 2016)

Also zur Grafikkarte ist es so das auch eine gtx 970/R9 390 für full hd ausreicht.

Alles drüber ist leider sehr teuer für das was sie können. Es kommt halt darauf an was du machen willst. Wenn du jetzt ne "günstige" 970 oderso kaufst dann rüstet du einfach etwas eher nach, bekommst noch Geld für die 970 UND hast dann ne Karte für ca 300 -400€ die stärker sein wird als die 980 (ti)

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainJonas2002 (8. Mai 2016)

Ich warte am besten noch auf die neuen Generation und schaue dan weiter.??????


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2016)

CaptainJonas2002 schrieb:


> Ich warte am besten noch auf die neuen Generation und schaue dan weiter.������


  ja, die GTX 1070 soll Anfang Juni kommen, und wenn die dann für ihren Preis gut ist, kannst du die nehmen - ansonsten wäre eine GTX 970 oder AMD R9 390 an sich schon gut genug, denn die deutlich teueren GTX 980 oder AMD Fury sind nur um die 15% schneller - erst die GTX 980 Ti bringt wirklich merkbar mehr Leistung, kostet dann halt eher 700€. ABER es macht an sich mehr Sinn, nur eine GTX 970 zu nehmen und dann halt früher eine neue. Von dem gesparten Geld + dem Verkauf der GTX 970 wirst du dann eine Karte bekommen, die 100pro schneller als eine GTX 980 Ti ist 


Wegen des Mainboards:  das hier zB ist mehr als gut genug auch zum Übertakten https://www.toppreise.ch/prod_418650.html


----------



## CaptainJonas2002 (8. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, die GTX 1070 soll Anfang Juni kommen, und wenn die dann für ihren Preis gut ist, kannst du die nehmen - ansonsten wäre eine GTX 970 oder AMD R9 390 an sich schon gut genug, denn die deutlich teueren GTX 980 oder AMD Fury sind nur um die 15% schneller - erst die GTX 980 Ti bringt wirklich merkbar mehr Leistung, kostet dann halt eher 700€. ABER es macht an sich mehr Sinn, nur eine GTX 970 zu nehmen und dann halt früher eine neue. Von dem gesparten Geld + dem Verkauf der GTX 970 wirst du dann eine Karte bekommen, die 100pro schneller als eine GTX 980 Ti ist
> 
> 
> 
> Wegen des Mainboards:  das hier zB ist mehr als gut genug auch zum Übertakten https://www.toppreise.ch/prod_418650.html



Cool danke viel mals für die guten tipps.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2016)

CaptainJonas2002 schrieb:


> Cool danke viel mals für die guten tipps.


du kannst ja den Thread nochmal "hochholen", wenn dann die neuen Karten da sind, so dass man dann mal schauen kann, was für Bauteile Sinn machen.


----------



## CaptainJonas2002 (8. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> du kannst ja den Thread nochmal "hochholen", wenn dann die neuen Karten da sind, so dass man dann mal schauen kann, was für Bauteile Sinn machen.


 
ok kann ich machen


----------



## golani79 (9. Mai 2016)

Hab die gleiche CPU mit nem Noctua NH-U12s

Je nach Gehäuse könntest aber auch nen anderen nehmen.

Aber der kühlt auch schon ziemlich gut und ist auch schön leise - bin bei ArmA 3 auf ultra bei so ca. 60°

Noctua kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen!

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (9. Mai 2016)

Ja, Alpenfön, Noctua, Blackrock sind alle ganz gut
Ich würde nur sagen: Keine Pushpins


----------



## CaptainJonas2002 (9. Mai 2016)

Ich nehme wohl den Blacktock.

Aber danke


----------



## CaptainJonas2002 (9. Mai 2016)

Ich habe eine Frage :
Mein Freund hätte gärne einen Laptop der für Minecraft und etwas mehr geeignet ist.

habt ihr ein paar Vorschläge wäre echt cool 
danke schonmal im voraus

 Gruss

CaptainJonad


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2016)

CaptainJonas2002 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage :
> Mein Freund hätte gärne einen Laptop der für Minecraft und etwas mehr geeignet ist.
> 
> habt ihr ein paar Vorschläge wäre echt cool
> ...


 Budget? ^^  es ist halt so: minecraft läuft auch mit schwachen PCs, aber nur bis zu einer gewissen "Weltgröße" - je mehr man macht, desto mehr Power braucht man. Und in Sachen Gaming sind Laptops VIEL teurer als PCs: die Leistung eines PCs für 800€ kostet als Laptop eher 1600€...  da wäre die Frage, ob es wirklich ein Laptop sein muss. Wenn es nur darum geht, dass er zu Hause keine große "hässliche" Kiste stehen haben will: man kann auch in ein sehr kleines Gehäuse starke Hardware einbauen, das wäre dann kaum teurer als in einem normalen Gehäuse.


----------



## CaptainJonas2002 (9. Mai 2016)

Ok danke


----------



## CaptainJonas2002 (9. Mai 2016)

Bist du eigentlich blöd im Kopf ??


----------



## Alisis1990 (9. Mai 2016)

CaptainJonas2002 schrieb:


> Bist du eigentlich blöd im Kopf ??


Also wenn da nicht ne Vorgeschichte fehlt die mir nicht angezeigt wird, dann solltest du dir glaube e ich da eher Gedanken machen 
 Ich gehe gleich mal in einen laden und Kasse noch kompetent beraten ... und dann beleidige ich den einfach.. dann berät der mich beim nächsten mal bestimmt auch wieder  

Du musst nur bei Leuten aufpassen die dir was zu essen machen ...


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Also wenn da nicht ne Vorgeschichte fehlt die mir nicht angezeigt wird, dann solltest du dir glaube e ich da eher Gedanken machen
> Ich gehe gleich mal in einen laden und Kasse noch kompetent beraten ... und dann beleidige ich den einfach.. dann berät der mich beim nächsten mal bestimmt auch wieder
> 
> Du musst nur bei Leuten aufpassen die dir was zu essen machen ...


 Da ist ein gelöschter Comment vor dem "blöd im Kopf", also alles okay


----------



## Alisis1990 (9. Mai 2016)

Ok  sehr gut habe ich mir fast gedacht ... konnte dann aber doch nicht widerstehen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainJonas2002 (9. Mai 2016)

Sry war nicht ich mein Kolleg findet solche Sachen irsinig witzig bei andern leuten Sachen zu posten

ich entschuldige mich für ihn und schaue das er mein Handy nicht mehr bekommt 


noch ein grosses sorry


----------



## Golgomaph (10. Mai 2016)

Wie im Kindergarten ^^


----------

